# Jointer technique



## Lennyk (Jan 18, 2014)

Hello,

I recently build a router jointer fence jig.
My infeed and outfeed fences are about 9" each approx with 
a piece of .5mm laminate as the spacer to have the outfeed offset.

My results are ok but not stellar. Practicing on some 2ft lengths scraps.
they results are better with softer wood but on very hard hardwoods the results are more apparent.

Using a Freud 1 1/2" straight bit on pc690 router.

What is the proper technique for using a jointer ?
Should the pressure on the wood piece be emphasized against the outfeed fence ?

Thanks,

L


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*my techique is....*

First, you sight down the edge to see where you want to remove material. You may have a hollow or concave curve, in which case you need only remove material from the ends. Do this by jointing/planing about 4' - 6" in from the end. Then flip the board end for end and do the same. Eventually you will have a fairly straight edge in which case you then run the board all the way through in one pass. 


As your material rests mostly on the outfeed fence, you keep the inward pressure applied on the outfeed fence only. Just push forward with the left hand and maintain inward pressure with the right hand.
I use the same process when face or edge jointing on a "real" jointer .... :yes:


----------

